# 마음은 전해지다



## alodia

What does “*마음은 전해지다*" means?
The 전하다 (안부를 전하다) that I know doesn’t seem to fit in this phrase and situation (or does it?).

Context:
한 여자가 한 남자에게 고백했다.
그 남자가 “좋아해줘서 고마워요. 하지만 *내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요*”라고 말했다.

- 감사합니다


----------



## chemnerd

Hi.


It literally means  _to_ _convey your thought. _Contextually_, _he rejected her asking out.


----------



## alodia

chemnerd said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> It literally means  _to_ _convey your thought. _Contextually_, _he rejected her asking out.



Thanks a lot!

However, I'm still curious as to why "conveying your thought" could mean rejection. I mean, if the 전하다 in this context has similar meaning as 안부를 전하다 etc, how could a 마음 be 전해지다 denotes a rejection.

Also, in what other situations can 마음은 전하다 / 마음은 전해지다 be used?

-감사합니다


----------



## Kross

There is no concrete evidence that shows he turns down her asking out. So you should read between lines. The man says ‘but my thought has been conveyed after saying ‘thanks for loving me’ We don’t know exactly what his thought is here. But we can logically assume that his thought is not positive because his second sentence starts with ‘but’. That’s why chemnerd guesses that the man rejects her asking out. I agree with chemnerd on the assumption. 

마음 is a thing. So it can hardly be used in a active voice(마음은 전하다). In my view, 마음은 전해지다 can be used commonly.


----------



## alodia

Kross said:


> There is no concrete evidence that shows he turns down her asking out. So you should read between lines. The man says ‘but my thought has been conveyed after saying ‘thanks for loving me’ We don’t know exactly what his thought is here. But we can logically assume that his thought is not positive because his second sentence starts with ‘but’. That’s why chemnerd guesses that the man rejects her asking out. I agree with chemnerd on the assumption.
> 
> 마음 is a thing. So it can hardly be used in a active voice(마음은 전하다). In my view, 마음은 전해지다 can be used commonly.



Thanks Kross,


Actually it was indeed a rejection. :'(


However, I still don't get 마음은 진해지다. I do understand that it was meant to reject the girl's confession in this given situation. But I still don't get why and how conveying one's thought has something to do with rejection. As what you guys said, the guy said "my thought has been conveyed". What thoughts? Conveyed to whom? Why? Why did he say that?


Would it be easier to answer my question if I give more details of the conversation?


여: (고백했다)
남: 그랬구나. 나같이 별볼일 없는 사람 좋아해줘서 고마워요. 하지만 내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요. 앞으로도 좋은친구로, 동료로, 오래오래 친하게 지내요.


And again, can you guys give me scenarios or situations when 마음은 진해지다 can be used?


- 감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

Now the meaning of 내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요 becomes solid and concrete due to the following sentence, ‘앞으로도 좋은 친구로, 동료로, 오래오래 친하게 지내요.’ ‘I hope that we will continue to get along with each other for a long time as good friends or co-workers’. This is one of very common expressions to signal a rejection between couples in a polite and indirect way. 

On Parents Day(May 8) smallgifts kids prepare for their parents can convey their mind(or thoughts of love and thankfulness. On Teachers’ Day(May 15) letters and a carnation students prepare can convey their mind(or thoughts) of respect and love for their teacher.


----------



## chemnerd

alodia said:


> Thanks Kross,
> 
> 
> However, I still don't get 마음은 진해지다. I do understand that it was meant to reject the girl's confession in this given situation. But I still don't get why and how conveying one's thought has something to do with rejection. As what you guys said, the guy said "my thought has been conveyed". What thoughts? Conveyed to whom? Why? Why did he say that?
> 
> 
> - 감사합니다.



마음을 전하다 itself doesn't imply any rejection at all. What we have to read carefully is 하지만(BUT).



He said 'Thank you for liking me. BUT... you know what I mean'. We know what he meant, don't we?


----------



## alodia

*Kross* & *chemnerd*,

설명 잘 해주셔서 감사합니다.

I now understand it better but I still am not 'comfortable' with that phrase. But I'll keep looking out for it in dramas and books and hopefully I'll be comfortable with it to the point that I can use it myself when the situation calls for it.


----------



## alodia

I think I now understand everything clearly!!!!
I asked for some more explanation from lang-8 and I also re-read the entire situation of this boy and girl. And I finally understoond everything.

I guess it's important to go as far back to the situation as possible. And more than what the guy said after he said 내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요, their conversation and everything that happened before weighs more importance.

The guy and the girl had a one-night stand and the guy didn't call the girl afterwards. When the girl initiated the conversation, the guy started apologizing for everything. Then the girl confessed. The guy thanked her for liking him but he said 내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요. "I think I my thoughts has already been _conveyed _to you". Similar to 무슨 말인지 알지, right? 내 마음은 (너를 좋아할리가 없는 마음) (너한테) (이미, 아까부터/처음부터, because of my past actions) 전해졌다고 생각해요. Since I didn't call you after what happened to us and since I said kept apologizing afterwards instead of saying 사귀자 or 좋아해 or 사랑해 it should be obvious by now to you that my 마음 is 'I don't like you'. Because if I do like you I wouldn't have done what I did (ignoring and apologizing) and instead you wouldn't even have to confess because I'll be pursuing you already. That's probably why he said 내 마음은 전해졌다고 생각해요. Indeed a polite way of 거절하는 것. And he just confirmed it by adding 앞으로도 좋은친구로, 동료로, 오래오래 친하게 지내요 afterwards.

Was my understanding correct?


----------



## Kross

It seems you understand the phrase completely.


----------

